# Cwc G10 Test Result.



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I've timed my two G10s over a 7 day period to check how accurate they are, the were timed using this URL which is as good a bench mark as most I've come across.

http://www.time.gov/timezone.cgi?UTC/s/0/java

Obtaining true accuracy in such results can be best done with a timing machine but as I don't have one this will have to do. The site claimed to be accurate to within 0.5 seconds on both occasions, I verified the times with an RC watch to be sure.

1990 RN issue = +/- 0.0 seconds.

1995 RMC issue = <+0.5 seconds.

Not bad over a 7 day period as the original MoD spec called for an accuracy of +/- 0.5 seconds a day!

I may leave them for another week so that I can get a better idea of how accurate they are but the trend seems pretty good to me.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Cool







I reset mine yesterday to take its mug shot for my web site. I'll see how it's doing in a week's time.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

They are pretty good for a cheap watch.









Like the MoD would spend more than it needs too.























If I didn't rate them highly I wouldn't own two.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Hells teeth Stan........you must have the dreaded G10 syndrome..........two of em timed together for accuracy





















....................yer got it bad ole son!!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I know Griff, I'm sad.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> I know Griff, I'm sad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stop lying Stan your as happy as the cat that got the cream


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

OK Mac, I surrender.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Stan

How about you put one in the fridge and the other in the hotpress for a week. Not necessarily extremes of temperture but what may be seen in service.

Just to add a bit of variety to your test.

Then you could swap them for a week.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

With all due respect David, bugger off.
















These G10's have had an honourable discharge after some years of service even if in stores for some (most) of it.

The "bootneck" G10 is up for a serious tw*ting though.







It has no place on the wrist of a "rock ape".









I may boil it, stamp on it, take an angle grinder to it yet.
















No, my regimetal prejudice could never go so far as to harm an watch issued by the MoD to forces personnel.









They may give me jankers for such an act.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

It's very difficult to determine how accurate a G10 is.









I have two that are not quite + 1 second over UTC after 18 days.









The G10 needs to be timed over 30 days (at least) to get an idea of how it truly performs. IMVHO.























I don't think there is a positional issue with this watch but there will be a temperature issue as DavidH suggests, though I chickened out on that one.























The G10 seems to keep very good time, certainly better than some quartz powered watches I own that cost a lot more in Â£'s (or any other currency, if you like







).

It may have old fashioned, shitty lume, fixed strap bars, be simplistic and have limited immersion resistance.

Nothing going for it really.









Nice watch, I like it's attitude.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Stan,

I think you should do a totally self indulgent Phd in G10's.............yer got it real bad mate!!!























I think Roy should get one gold plated for you and inscribed on the back with something like....." For Stan's magnificent contribution to the merits of the G10"!!
















Does your GP think G10 syndrome is treatable!!!?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> G10 syndrome


I think the MOD will issue a statement denying all claims and existance of such a syndrome, any symptoms that exist are purely coincidental and not related in any way to the over exposure to a piece of military hardware. Any claims to the contrary will be denied by military doctors.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

OK, I'm sad.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

we know


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

OK, it's more or less a month since I set the two G10s to test them.

So how are they doing?

Royal Navy = +1.5 seconds (it's hard to judge fractions of a second by eye but it's pretty close).

Royal Marine Corps = +2 seconds, spot on.

Even at +2 seconds a month most of us would probably only reset the time on a G10 rarely.

Good watches.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Just checked mine since I reset it on 12th. February. -4 seconds. Plenty accurate enough for me


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ve had my G10 since 28 Feb and today I had to adjust it because it was 1 second fast














What sort of shoddy watches are you trying to palm off on us Roy
















BTW my other two quartz watches the Eco-zillla and Rotary Elite were approx 3 seconds fast over the same period


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Some months ago Stan (I think it was) had a thread on quartz accuracy and I decided to test all mine to see how good they were. Unfortunately I've since lost all the info as I had a web server crash and backup server crash at the same time







But it was interesting to note that the more expensive quartz watches (some of them very expensive) were a lot more accurate than the very cheap ones. If I remember rightly, the G10 would slot in around the middle of the table in terms of cost, but would be quite near the top in terms of accuracy


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

rhaythorne said:


> Some months ago Stan (I think it was) had a thread on quartz accuracy and I decided to test all mine to see how good they were.Â Unfortunately I've since lost all the info as I had a web server crash and backup server crash at the same time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That doesn`t surprise me Rich fine watch the G10









BTW this Poljot chrono embarress a lot of my Swiss movement watches with its accuracy. Like you I did a comparison test of a few mechanical watches, in my case over a week in different positions, the results were very interesting unfortunately I`ve mislaid them







I did get it from Roy I wonder if that has anything to do with it?


----------



## TimD (Feb 7, 2004)

Perhaps all the members of the G10 gang should reset their watches next weekend when we change to BST and see how they fare over the next 6 months without reseting them?

Could be fun to see who's is the best?

Cheers,

Tim.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Good idea Tim, better put a new battery in mine.

Just in case.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

TimD said:



> Perhaps all the members of the G10 gang should reset their watches next weekend when we change to BST and see how they fare over the next 6 months without reseting them?


You're on!

It'll give me an excuse to do all my other quartzes again too







Lots of new batteries for me. Two of mine packed up last week









6 months should be a good endurance test for accuracy.

"Gentleman, start your watches!"


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

really good idea


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Have we all synched our G10's then?

I've done my G10 plus another 12 quartz watches ranging from old LCD's and an LED up to some more exotic, modern stuff. I discovered today what one of the three recessed buttons on the old Elektronika watches does - it zeros the seconds, so I've included them too









I'm expecting some battery failures soon so I'll check how they're doing in a few weeks rather than months.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Yep,

I did my G10 at midnight last night.







And a few others.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

This is not anal, it's science!!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> but isn't there a lot of anal in "scientific analysis"?


So thats what goes on behind locked Laboratory doors is it?


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Perhaps we're all closet proctologists after all


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

OK I`ll give it a go but I`m not sure in a few weeks time _ if _I discover its a whole second out







that I can resist the almost overwelming urge (_Need_) to adjust it


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Amature Proctologists.









That's buttock clenching.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Its alright Stan I`ll get myself to lay down on the couch and give myself a good talking to


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

If that cures piles Mac, you'd make a fortune.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> If that cures piles Mac, you'd make a fortune.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stan were you always a silly bugger or did you grow into it


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Yes.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Maybe someone would like to get back to matters to do with the G10!

I had one that seemed to be eating batteries, but Roy fixed me up with a replacement movement, as I bought the watch off him, and it is fine now.

I understand the movements are the same as in Quartz Tag Heuers


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Griff said:


> Maybe someone would like to get back to matters to do with the G10!
> 
> I had one that seemed to be eating batteries, but Roy fixed me up with a replacement movement, as I bought the watch off him, and it is fine now.
> 
> ...


Consider me suitabely chastised, Griff.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)




----------

